# We lost another buck to the Nieghbor !!!!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well thats why its called low fence !!!!!! This deer has been at the same stand for 5 years last year we passed him at 183 with double drops about 3 inches each my ( 17 year old daughter decided to pass on him one more year) and said she felt sure he would come back to the 180+ droptine buck he was the year before. Long story short I have to stop posting pics on here of our deer. It is amazing what a folding chair and 100 bags of corn will get you, if you know what your nieghbor has......... Great job there Mr Hol. even after dividing our ranches with 3 miles of high fence it must have taken alot of corn to finally suck you in a 170 LOL. We are missing about 10 bucks in that area Ill bet they all are in the same place...... S H your the best hunter ever met.... LOL!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Even the buck is grinning.... :biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

* how do I keep you off our fence ? This is the same group of guys that trashed us on here before season........*


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Meanwhile the deer still didnt know who he belonged to and didnt care.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Meanwhile the deer still didnt know who he belonged to and didnt care.


 I hear ya but this is a guy that has crushed his own ranch to the point I think he is hunting nothing but our deer now. We had 4 of the last 5 deer I have seen him take on video what happened to his ?15000 acres LOL......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Meanwhile the deer still didnt know who he belonged to and didnt care.


 I know what the guy has on his wall and some people are hunters and some just like to kill everything that walks in front of them.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Solution...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> I know what the guy has on his wall and some people are hunters and some just like to kill everything that walks in front of them.


Some people are freakin morons. Sad but true.

I feel your pain. I'd hate to be managing my tail off and having some dildo hunting my fence lines.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*"Fight Fire with Fire". You need a fence rider, that knows "ALL" the tricks!!*
*Give Me a Call, I'm avaliable!!*


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> Even the buck is grinning.... :biggrin:


 *still sucks tho....*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ain't nutn guarenteed in hunting, spend some money on a high fence or better yet just buy the whole county afterall $$$ talks>>>>>right? BUT not in this case. You don't need 100 sacks of corn and a lawn chair JUST a cpl of does that smell good....WW


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*some just like to kill everything that walks in front of them..*..
i know where you are coming from....work you tail off for nice deer and ,then a bang-banger takes the wind out of all your hard work,,sad sad sad....


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Ain't nutn guarenteed in hunting, spend some money on a high fence or better yet just buy the whole county afterall $$$ talks>>>>>right? BUT not in this case. You don't need 100 sacks of corn and a lawn chair JUST a cpl of does that smell good....WW


Or you could just buy an island to manage your deer on so you don't have to worry about the nieghbors in the next county.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Some people are freakin morons. Sad but true.
> 
> I feel your pain. I'd hate to be managing my tail off and having some dildo hunting my fence lines.


 Well its no biggy I was just venting, I hate to see nice young bucks get nailed before they have reached their peek. I figure a guy that has killed as many 180s-190s as he has he wouldn't have to shoot every deer that slides around our corner post ..... I was wondering why I saw his name in the contest with out a picture of the deer... The pic I posted was sent to me. Anyway back to hunting im out of here........:cheers:


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

High fenced on one side is still low fenced. Fence him out!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice deer....and I can see your point....but you cant really "_vent_" as you called it unless he was cutting the fence to let them over........a hundred sacks of corn will only draw hungry deer........

I know of at least two individuals in S Texas that did the same to bring deer onto their property as they high fenced it.......

It happens a lot more than you probably think....But earlier in the yr you stated yall passed on over 90 deer in that range......

And he aint no spring chicken at 6


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Guess I dont see what the problem is. The property is low fenced and he killed a great buck on his side, it happens.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Grande Venado said:


> Guess I dont see what the problem is. The property is low fenced and he killed a great buck on his side, it happens.


I would have shot him too!!! May have even caught him in mid air as he jumped the fence...the LOW fence.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

looks like Mr. Hol doesn't shoot just ANY deer...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

What amazes me is that that deer made it 6 years in a low fence enviroment. Any low fence hunter on this board that says that they would not shoot that buck is a liar.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

More high fence is needed. Or, make some serious food plots in the middle of the ranch along with plenty of water and perhaps you can keep them from leaving... Sorry, just quoting my favorite tv show.... Bucks of Tecomate.

I feel your plain though... There are takers and there are givers in this world.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

It is very frustrating. I was hunting the other morning and heard a shot that sounded like it was on our property, so I jumped on the 4 wheeler and took off in search of the suspect. Well low and behold our neighbor (that overgrazed his place so badly with cattle that there is nothing but hills, no weisach (sp) even) He has 2 blinds set up along our fenceline and 3 feeders. The blinds are within spitting distance and the feeders are just far enough that he won't sling corn on our side. 
I get that its his land, but he has NOTHING on his side so he is completely pulling everything off of our side. 
And he had the nerve to yell at me when I was driving the fence line at 930! because he was hunting! We work hard and spend some coin to keep our side good and try to manage it the best we can, but its funny how too many people still go with the 'if its brown, its down' motto.
700 acres and they have 4 blinds within spitting distance of the fence and 2 others where they are shooting at our property. JUST on the North fenceline! Ugh, manage your own deer herd and you will have a healthy herd like we do!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

*deer*



boomgoon said:


> What amazes me is that that deer made it 6 years in a low fence enviroment. Any low fence hunter on this board that says that they would not shoot that buck is a liar.


Ya I would have shot it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> Very nice deer....and I can see your point....but you cant really "_vent_" as you called it unless he was cutting the fence to let them over_*........a hundred sacks of corn will only draw hungry deer........*_
> 
> I know of at least two individuals in S Texas that did the same to bring deer onto their property as they high fenced it.......
> 
> ...


LOL, Not just hungry deer but tons of Wet Doe's Too !:cheers:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice buck*



Grande Venado said:


> Guess I dont see what the problem is. The property is low fenced and he killed a great buck on his side, it happens.


Good for him ! He probally siad that was his deer too, maybe it wasnt just your deer. High fence if you dont like it, Then its your deer. Tell him congrats.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

At what point are these deer property of a certain ranch or piece of property? I understand a high fence operation, but this is not. That's why it is called free range. If you are dumb enough to spend the big money, at least be smart enough to spend it on a high fence place where you have control. Don't come on here complaining about dropping serious bucks all year long just to have a neighbor that doesn't benefit from the fruits of your labor. Nobody forced you to spend the money. Not everybody has disposable income to waste on a hobby as others do. I say good for him, in my book he's pretty **** smart. You spent thousands and he only spent a few bucks. This is the reason that deer hunting is becoming a wealthy man's sport.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder if Mr Hol sells day hunts?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tag them ears, just might help.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

....So....the bucks go where the does are....the does go where the food is....the 100 bags of corn is on your neighbors place....

Sounds like you need to be dumping a lot of corn on your side of the fence!! Man that sucks...especially if he isn't holding up his end of the management needs. That is why they call it hunting.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

One guy is working hard on his deer management, letting deer grow to 6+ years old and generally trying to improve the deer herd in an area obviously blessed with good habitat and genetics. This guy is having to put in a ton of hard work and money.

The other guy chooses a more selfish approach of taking everything he can, no approach to management besides a bullet and is doing nothing to improve the herd. This guy really has very little if any work.

Some of you are siding with the selfish approach which tells me what kind of person you are to not understand why "B" is venting.

I am sure it is not just this deer as in his title "we lost another buck...." It is the bigger picture of one guy trying to improve and maintain a quality situation and another guy trying to selfishly take as much as he can... If the other guy worked as hard on the deer management, implemented some of the current management strategy and worked with his neighbor instead of against, I am sure that all involved would rejoice in the conservative taking of a quality mature buck.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

*"Our Deer"*

That's where the problem starts. It ends up with guys like you acting like you own everything.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

TailHunter3 said:


> One guy is working hard on his deer management, letting deer grow to 6+ years old and generally trying to improve the deer herd in an area obviously blessed with good habitat and genetics. This guy is having to put in a ton of hard work and money.
> 
> The other guy chooses a more selfish approach of taking everything he can, no approach to management besides a bullet and is doing nothing to improve the herd. This guy really has very little if any work.
> 
> ...


You don't know Jack about the neighbor. Maybe HE is the one putting dollars into managing the heard. Maybe He is the one watching this deer saying "When he is 6 he's mine" . Maybe HE is the one with a BAD neighbor. we need to hear HIS side and not a netsurfers intepretation. As a matter of fact NEITHER of them had the right to shoot MY F***** DEER!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Good (high) fences make good neighbors.


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

*where can i buy antler tenderizer?*

I can't ever seem to get mine very tender when they get that big.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> You don't know Jack about the neighbor. Maybe HE is the one putting dollars into managing the heard. Maybe He is the one watching this deer saying "When he is 6 he's mine" . Maybe HE is the one with a BAD neighbor. we need to hear HIS side and not a netsurfers intepretation. As a matter of fact NEITHER of them had the right to shoot MY F***** DEER!!


Nope! This is not the only post on the subject as you missing backgound information contained on 3-5+ other posts on this subject in the last couple of months.

The other ranch came on 2cool on one of the other posts compaining about being high-fenced out and made quite the idiot of himself as far as I am concerned.

"B" has definitely proven- without doubt- they are working hard on their management plan by all of the previous posts, pictures and video.

So, before you just jump to conclusions, perhaps you should do a little more reading, maybe a lot more, on the subject so you are not quite so ignorant on the topic.

Once you do a little more reading, I think you will see that I am right on in my post assuming you are bright and reasonable guy. However, if you are a "hater" there is not much that can be done...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I have no dog in this hunt...that being said...I don't think advertising on U tube is a great Idea


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

TailHunter3 said:


> Nope! This is not the only post on the subject as you missing backgound information contained on 3-5+ other posts on this subject in the last couple of months.
> 
> The other ranch came on 2cool on one of the other posts compaining about being high-fenced out and made quite the idiot of himself as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


So you actually know Mr H and others that hunt on ranches around the Nunley Chittim? Or are you just going off info you read here on 2cool?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TailHunter3 said:


> Nope! This is not the only post on the subject as you missing backgound information contained on 3-5+ other posts on this subject in the last couple of months.
> 
> The other ranch came on 2cool on one of the other posts compaining about being high-fenced out and made quite the idiot of himself as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


I left the sports forum to get away from "the haters".....***?..........


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

friggin deer are running to feeders to be filmed and advertised all over youtube and you guys wanna argue about the ethics of shooting them on free range???


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I'm sorry he shot your deer. Any chance he didn't see your brand or the ear tag?
Either high fence it or do a better job of keeping "your" deer on your side.

Tell him congrats for me.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Goodness, the keyboard ninjas are out! The guy was venting, cut him some slack. If you had been watching a deer on one of your trail cams for a while, and then found out it was shot by your neighbor...would ya be excited about it. I know its a chance with a low fence that you take, but c'mon guys...sometimes you just need to vent.

Everyone drink a beer and chill...cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

It sucks when a buck you've been watching for years gets killed by a neighboring ranch. That's just part of free range hunting though. 

I know you have bigger and better bucks on ur place so don't sweat it.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

TailHunter3 said:


> I am sure it is not just this deer as in his title "we lost another buck...." It is the bigger picture of one guy trying to improve and maintain a quality situation and another guy trying to selfishly take as much as he can... If the other guy worked as hard on the deer management, implemented some of the current management strategy and worked with his neighbor instead of against, I am sure that all involved would rejoice in the conservative taking of a quality mature buck.


 i strongly agree ..brod has some serious deer ,but thats the nature of the beast when it comes to low fence ,poachers are another problem


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

On one hand we've got the "holier than thou" "we're a low fence with monster deer", on the other hand we're complaining about the neighbors when those deer stray and get nailed. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Attention Everyone:

No one should reply to this thread or give an opinion on this thread until you confirm you know Mr H and the others that hunt the surrounding ranches in the area. Thanks Grande Venado for clarifying....



Grande Venado said:


> So you actually know Mr H and others that hunt on ranches around the Nunley Chittim? Or are you just going off info you read here on 2cool?


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> On one hand we've got the "holier than thou" "we're a low fence with monster deer", on the other hand we're complaining about the neighbors when those deer stray and get nailed. You can't have it both ways.


Sure you can - it just takes MORE money! LOL! You can have a low fenced pasture for when you are feeling holy, and a high fence pasture when you actually want to control the herd. Not "your" herd, the herd.

My lease is low fenced, and joins my good friend and lessor's place, that is high fenced. At least once a year, critters escape from his place into mine. The only thing from mine to his is sheep and auodad, which we are both trying to eradicate. He jokes that I cut the fence to shoo bucks in and sheep over, but it ain't like that.

Yes sir I do feel your pain, but it IS hunting, not shooting hmm?

MM


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

What is in a set of antlers??? A lot of calcium??? Become a meat hunter and your troubles will be over.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't get it. The guy shot a deer on his property. Whats the problem. So at one time it ate some protein on your property. Ok. Thats how it rolls its called hunting. Good grief.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Wow! I dont think i have ever shot a deer that hasn't crossed a fence. Even the ones behind high fences go over the cross fencing. I guess thats what a deer does.

Your animals are impressive and your fish are big. Hats off to having the time and resources to put into pursuing your passion


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jfreeman said:


> It sucks when a buck you've been watching for years gets killed by a neighboring ranch. That's just part of free range hunting though.
> 
> I know you have bigger and better bucks on ur place so don't sweat it.


In my situation it wasn't a neighbor but my DAD! He shot a deer I've been hunting for 5 years!! Well, glad it was daddy, but rather it was babydolls. Well, that's the way it goes on public land like Type II. 11 point with ??spread. He topped him to do a regular old placard mount and set it out to dry and rot. I came over 3 days later, and a stray dog had got it and disappeared with it. I told him it served him right....lol.Not really glad it was dad. Public land animal at 7.5 yrs old. Huh, seems he survived before AR's.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

It that the only low fence on your pasture? Back when I hunted that area there sure was a lot of high fence on your "low fenced" lease.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I guess I can see both sides of this debate. Having said that.......being that my current pb is mid 140s, if I had a chance to shoot that deer on my "low fence" place I'm pretty sure I'd squeeze trigger. Just sayin'.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Excuse me guys, but this isn't right. I am aware of the situation on the ranch that Mr.Holloway hunts. They are management minded, and hard hunting guys that like to hunt big south texas deer. They are not high fencing a few hundred acres and shooting 250-300 inch breeder deer. Those deer have the freedom to move and during the rut some have been known to travel 15 miles. So you guys complaining like you own the free range deer is pretty ridiculous. Im sure he had pictures of the deer as well.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Mr Broad Thanks*



airborne express said:


> Good for him ! He probably said that was his deer too, maybe it wasn't just your deer. High fence if you dont like it, Then its your deer. Tell him congrats.


 Thanks for all the :shamrock: green Im getting from my post. I shoot squirrels :spineyesut of my neighbors backyard and he owns Quandals roofing and he still did my roof for a fair price cause he is my friend!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice Buck !!! I would have taken as well.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

As suspected, there ARE two sides to this story.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*Thanks for posting this.*



hoghunter said:


> Excuse me guys, but this isn't right. I am aware of the situation on the ranch that Mr.Holloway hunts. They are management minded, and hard hunting guys that like to hunt big south texas deer. They are not high fencing a few hundred acres and shooting 250-300 inch breeder deer. Those deer have the freedom to move and during the rut some have been known to travel 15 miles. So you guys complaining like you own the free range deer is pretty ridiculous. Im sure he had pictures of the deer as well.


*This reinforces what I said*



Timemachine said:


> You don't know Jack about the neighbor. Maybe HE is the one putting dollars into managing the heard. Maybe He is the one watching this deer saying "When he is 6 he's mine" . Maybe HE is the one with a BAD neighbor. we need to hear HIS side and not a netsurfers intepretation. As a matter of fact NEITHER of them had the right to shoot MY F***** DEER!!


*Which was My responses to this:*



TailHunter3 said:


> One guy is working hard on his deer management, letting deer grow to 6+ years old and generally trying to improve the deer herd in an area obviously blessed with good habitat and genetics. This guy is having to put in a ton of hard work and money.
> 
> The other guy chooses a more selfish approach of taking everything he can, no approach to management besides a bullet and is doing nothing to improve the herd. This guy really has very little if any work.
> 
> Some of you are siding with the selfish approach which tells me what kind of person you are to not understand why "B" is venting.


*Internet jurys....BWAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry you lost $15,000


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

broadonrod said:


> Well thats why its called low fence !!!!!! This deer has been at the same stand for 5 years last year we passed him at 183 with double drops about 3 inches each my ( 17 year old daughter decided to pass on him one more year) and said she felt sure he would come back to the 180+ droptine buck he was the year before. Long story short I have to stop posting pics on here of our deer. It is amazing what a folding chair and 100 bags of corn will get you, if you know what your nieghbor has......... Great job there Mr Hol. even after dividing our ranches with 3 miles of high fence it must have taken alot of corn to finally suck you in a 170 LOL. We are missing about 10 bucks in that area Ill bet they all are in the same place...... S H your the best hunter ever met.... LOL!


You should have Ms. Jackson send those deer an email telling them to stay on your side of the fence. Obviously, they didn't get the memo. 

Great men discuss ideas

Average men discuss things

Small men discuss each other


----------

